# Custom Corner Desk



## fungku (Jun 26, 2008)

The veterinary clinic liked the custom cabinets and requested a custom computer desk to fit into a tight corner.

The desk was completed and delivered today!

I made it, like the cabinets, from 3/4 paint grade maple plywood. I brought it there in 4 pieces and assembled on site because they have no double doors and 3 narrow doors to fit through. It is on casters to keep the electrical panel "accessable" and I guess it makes it easy to clean the floor, too.


----------



## fungku (Jun 26, 2008)

Anyway, I was in quite a rush to get this completed before my wedding (this friday) So I used BM's Aura paint in Satin to finish, instead of the BM Melamine paint I used on the cabinets. Dry time on that melamine paint was listed as 12 hours, but usually took closer to 14 and I just didn't have the time for that. 

Any thoughts on the quality of Aura paint on a desk?

Luckily, I laminated the desktop itself with formica so the spot with most wear and tear should be fine...


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

fungku said:


> Anyway, I was in quite a rush to get this completed before my wedding (this friday)


Don't do it man.:no:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> Don't do it man.:no:


I agree! :laughing:

Desk looks good though. :thumbup:





But really... Don't do it! I wish I would've listened to them all.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks good from here! I somehow have not been privilaged enough to use Aura yet so i cant comment on how it should perform on a desk/cabinet. More importantly...

Don't listen to these yahoos, congratulations and *DO* it! :thumbup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Mantis said:


> Don't listen to these yahoos,


Why do we have to be yahoos bra?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> Why do we have to be yahoos bra?


We're yahoos because we didn't listen to those who said don't do it. :yes:


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

timhag said:


> Why do we have to be yahoos bra?


Sounded better than Googles


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Mantis said:


> Sounded better than Googles


I like that :laughing:


----------

